# Unused Conduits



## delbert (Jan 1, 2006)

Is there any trick to plug unused conduits ?


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 1, 2006)

An inexpensive way to plug unused conduits is to use a balloon and spray foam. First the balloons were blown up to fit the conduit snugly and then the balloon was pushed about 6 inches back into the conduit and then filled with foam. The conduits can be opened easily for future use.


----------



## delbert (Jan 1, 2006)

How can I use a conduit bender to hold a piece of conduit when I cut it with a hacksaw ?


----------



## F_Eddie (Jan 2, 2006)

First lay the bender flat on the ground. Then raise the heel of the bender head enough to slip the pipe through the hole (most one-shot benders have these holes). Slide enough pipe out to where you are at a comfortable cutting position. Finally apply downward pressure on the bender (this can be done with your knee or you can use your hand or both) to keep the conduit steady during the cut. This works really well.


----------

